
ICQ Now Supports IFTTT - Dimitryophoto
https://medium.com/@Dimitryophoto/icq-now-supports-ifttt-5a3e6118e03f
======
portugee
My biggest takeaway from this article is that ICQ is still around.

~~~
DesiLurker
was gonna say the same!

~~~
subliminalpanda
uh oh

~~~
Dimitryophoto
[https://medium.com/@Dimitryophoto/icq-is-back-and-there-
are-...](https://medium.com/@Dimitryophoto/icq-is-back-and-there-
are-11-things-you-should-know-about-it-b993dddfc234)

